# circuito simple de audio



## haldir90 (Jun 20, 2006)

ola , me gustaria que me ayudaran en un circuito de audio que , debe reprocuir un disparo , y si dejas pulsado el gatillo que lo repita indefinidamente sin que se intercae ni haga defectos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

mira el um3561

Los disparos se generan con ruido rosa amortiguado en el tiempo, es sencillo diseñarlo, pero yo no tengo ningun esquema con ese ruido, pajaros y perros si,


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> mira el um3561
> 
> Los disparos se generan con ruido rosa amortiguado en el tiempo, es sencillo diseñarlo, pero yo no tengo ningun esquema con ese ruido, pajaros y perros si,



Jaja, que interesante cheque el um3561 pero es una sirena , luego puede subir el de los perros?

Saludos y  Gracias
Por cierto Moveré esto a Audio


----------

